# Ausführen von *.JAR || "Could not find main class"



## reymond (14. Jun 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen

JAVA : C:\j2sdk1.4.2_08
Eclipse 3.0.1

Ich hab mir gestern ein kleine Java Applikatin gebastelt, die ein File einliest, HTTPS Request verschickt und dann ein Resultatfile wieder ausgiebt. Dann hab ich mir ein JAR aus Eclipse erstellt und wollte das Jar mit Doppelclick ausführen, aber nix da. Folgender Fehler ist aufgetreten: "Could not find main class. Progamm will exit".

- In der der JAR Erstellungsroutine von Eclipse hab ich die Main class angegeben.
- Den Classpath hab ich auch auf: "C:\j2sdk1.4.2_08\bin" gesetzt.
- Die Dateineverknüpfung von .JAR ist mit "C:\j2sdk1.4.2_08\bin\javaw.exe "%1"" verknüpft.

Wo liegt der Fehler???

Wenn ich in der cmd den aufruf java -jar- test.jar starte, funktioniert das jar tip-top?!

Tausend Dank Reymond


----------



## timomeinen (14. Jun 2005)

reymond hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich in der cmd den aufruf java -jar- test.jar starte, funktioniert das jar tip-top?!



Dann hast du wohl nix verkehrt gemacht. Aufgrund des "Doppelklicks" nehme ich an, dass dein Problem ist, dass dein Programm unter Windoof nicht gestartet wird. Richtig?

Dann liegt es daran, dass du die Standardoption zum Ausführen von JAR-Dateien verändert hast. Um dies wiederherzustellen machst du folgendes:

Explorer öffnen -> Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Dateitypen -> JAR -> ERWEITERT -> BEARBEITEN

Unter Anwendung muss der Link zur javaw.exe sein mit (Achtung! Das ist jetzt ganz wichtig) -jar %1 dahinter:


```
C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\javaw.exe -jar %1
```


Falls es bei dir kein ERWEITERT gibt, dann klickst du vorher auf WIEDERHERSTELLEN.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2005)

Hast du auch eine Manifest-Datei angelegt und eingebunden?
Guck mal in die FAQ, da gibts Beiträge dazu.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2005)

> - Den Classpath hab ich auch auf: "C:\j2sdk1.4.2_08\bin" gesetzt.



Ich hab schon viel blödsinn gesehen, aber das is net schlecht 

Was bringt dir der classpath auf das bin Verzeichnis???

Lectronx hat recht, guck mal hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970

Du musst in deiner Manifest.MF die mainclass angeben, nur weil du es in Eclipse gemacht hast, heißt das noch lange net, dass das auch im Jar File ist...


----------



## reymond (14. Jun 2005)

Hallo timomeinen

Super klasse, das war der Hacken.

>>C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\javaw.exe -jar %1
>>Unter Anwendung muss der Link zur javaw.exe sein mit (Achtung! Das ist jetzt ganz wichtig) -jar %1 dahinter: 

Aber kannst Du mir kurz erklären warum ich das javaw von "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin" nehmen muss und nicht direkt von "C:\j2sdk1.4.2_08".

Herzlichen Dank!!!
Grüässli Reymond


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2005)

Du kannst dein Verzeichnis auch nehmen...

Das hat er wahrscheinlich nur geschrieben, weil er dort seine jre hat!


----------



## reymond (14. Jun 2005)

stimmt. hab es bereits ausporbiert.

das problem lag also am anhängsel "-jar %1".

tausend dank und gruss
reymond


----------



## timomeinen (14. Jun 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst dein Verzeichnis auch nehmen...
> 
> Das hat er wahrscheinlich nur geschrieben, weil er dort seine jre hat!



Genau so ist es! Doofes CopyPaste.   

Glück Auf
Timo

P.S. dann kannste ja nen Haken an den Thread machen


----------

